# Shellfish Pizza Topping



## rav373 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey there's many ways to cook clams, you can fry it, bake it, smoke it or anyway you want it. Even making it as a pizza topping. came across this recipe here.

3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon roasted garlic
1/4 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup chopped clams
1/3 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon cornmeal for dusting
Fresh parsley for garnish
1 prepared pizza crust

Let me know if anyone has tried something like this.


----------

